

Ask HN: Review my startup - threddie.com - PedroCandeias

http://threddie.com<p>"Threddie lets you brainstorm with people using a post-and-comment system everyone's familiar with. Just start a brainstorm, add a briefing and some topics, then invite people to discuss.<p>It's better than email, yet much more intuitive and lightweight than the mind mapping and diagram drawing alternatives."<p>This is aimed at small companies. I've already got a little bit of traction and, based on the feedback I got from that, am working on the next set of features (file attachments, custom subdomains, having multiple users under the same account).<p>This will be SaaS, with a range of plans priced according to team size and storage space.<p>What do you guys think?
======
rsbrown
Just one quick UI suggestion:

Rather than have the user typing onto the end of the URL, make the field
something like "name your Brainstorm" and just have the user enter their
moniker. Display the resulting URL using js below the field.

I was confused for a few seconds, because I thought /b/ was your example
brainstorm name (FYI, /b/ is an infamous community of like-minded folks on
4chan) and kept trying to backspace over it to write my own.

Beyond that: I like your site and it seems well-implemented. I don't know if
it's something I would use much, though.

~~~
PedroCandeias
Thanks for the tips. I'm definitely going to do something about both the /b/
issue and the brainstorm url thing (it'll be auto-generated).

(By the time /b/'s significance dawned on me I felt like a massive idiot)

------
mgkimsal
<http://threddie.com>

